# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  SRS tiedottaa

## Albert

SRS:n etusivulle on lisätty *hakupalvelu sivustolle*. Palvelu on ilmainen, joten siinä on tekstimainontaa.
Jos havaitsette muuta ärsyttävää, ilmoittakaa "webmasterille"!

----------


## Albert

Verkkolehti Raitio:
*Helsingin kulkuneuvot 1.1.1953* (pdf). Tästä suora linkki.
Digitointi Jyrki Längman.

----------


## Albert

*Raitioliikenteen vuoroaikataulut* (16.8.2010) raitiovaunuharrastajille muokatussa muodossa ovat  jälleen saatavilla 54-sivuisena  kokoelmana.
http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...kat_160810.pdf
29.8. korjattu A-versio.

----------


## risukasa

Kiitos paljon aikataulun koostajalle! Hallilähtöjen aikatauluista on paljon apua liikkumiseen.

----------


## Albert

Työvaunu* HKL 2010* -sivu on valmis teknisine tietoineen.
Olkaapa hyvät!

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitoksia! Ja nyt jo hyvät kuvat kaikista eri toiminnoista. Selvisi sitten sekin, miksi katolla on kaksi virroitinta.

Kun nyt vaan saisi sen option käytettyä. Kun miettii, miten paljon laajennuksia on suunnitteilla, niin eiköhän käyttöä olisi kolmellekin tuollaiselle työvaunulle. Ja saisi sitten päästää 20-lukulaiset harjavaunut jo haudan lepoon.

Seuraavaksi odotellaankin sitten, että SRS järjestää tutustumisen vaunuun ihan livenä!

----------


## Albert

> Työvaunu* HKL 2010* -sivu on valmis teknisine tietoineen.
> Olkaapa hyvät!


5.12.: Sivua päivitetty. Uutta kuvaa työvälineistä ja uusi dokumentti aiheesta,

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:40 ----------




> Seuraavaksi odotellaankin sitten, että SRS järjestää tutustumisen vaunuun ihan livenä!


No se tapahtuu 16.1.2011 jäsenille, ja säävarauksella! Eli jos silloin vaunua tarvitaan tositoimiin, niin tositoimissa se sitten on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 5.12.: Sivua päivitetty. Uutta kuvaa työvälineistä ja uusi dokumentti aiheesta.


Pari täsmennystä:

Työtelin pyörähalkaisijan mitan voi mainita myös harjatelille. Nyt mainittu vain hiontatelille.

Laippauran jääjyrsimet eivät ole kiinni harjatelissä, vaan ne on asennettu vaunun ykkösohjaamon puoleisen telin ulkopuolelle eli etupuolelle, kun kulkusuunta on 1-ohjaamo edellä lumiharjaa käyttäen. Tämä on käytännössä pakollinen ratkaisu, jos ajatellaan, että jyrsimistä on jotain hyötyä. Eihän ole mieltä, että ensin yksi teli ajaa jäätyneiden urien päälle ja vasta sen jäljessä urista jyrsittäisiin jäätä.

Hionta- ja harjateli vaihdetaan käytännössä kahdesti vuodessa: talveksi harjavarustus ja kesäksi hiontavarustus. Vaihto tapahtuu nostamalla koko vaunu ja työntämällä teli alta pois ja toinen alle. Siirtoajoa varten työteli on nostettavista irti kiskosta vaunun omalla hydrauliikalla.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Pari täsmennystä:
> Antero


*Kiitos* erinomaisista täsmennyksistä. Sivu on nyt päivitetty niiden mukaisesti!!

----------


## Albert

Uusi sivu SRS:n vaunukuvastossa. *Transtechin vaunut* HKL 301 - 340.
Lisäykset ja korjaukset (varsinkin kieli) tervetulleita.

----------


## Albert

Heti vuoden vaihteen jälkeen SRS:n uutisten etusivu on *tässä osoitteessa*.

----------


## Albert

Nyt luettavissa *uutinen* aikojen takaa (102 vuotta). Raitiotieonnettomuus Turussa.
On päivitetty lisätietojen kanssa klo 16.30.

----------


## Albert

SRS-uutiset, kuvareportaasi: Geneven uusi raitiolinja 18 *Cern*iin Ranskan rajalle.

----------


## Albert

14.5.: Paljohkosti tietoa ja kuvitusta päivän tapahtumista.
http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis111.htm

----------


## Albert

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis111.htm
Ennen näkemätön raitiovaunukuva Viipurista!

----------


## Albert

5.8.2011: *SRS ry:n tutustumismatka Ouluun Transtechille ja NRV 2010 puumalli*.

----------


## Albert

Suomen Raitiotieseuran* uutissivu 2012*

----------


## Albert

Arkistot aukenevat:
Kuvastot: *kokoelma Dave Menzies*, Helsinki, Tampere, Turku, VR
*Vanhoja Raitio- lehtiä*, jo kuusi kappaletta.

----------


## Albert

25.2. Kuvastot: Harjavaunut tositöissä 2010 ja 2012; kuvat © Jukka Tölkkö ja Teemu Ikonen

----------


## Antero Alku

> 25.2. Kuvastot: Harjavaunut tositöissä 2010 ja 2012; kuvat © Jukka Tölkkö ja Teemu Ikonen


Aivan fantastinen kokoelma! Kertokaas, miten tämä on käytännössä onnistunut? Onko harjojen reittejä seurattu autolla vai oltu peräti mukana harjavaunuissa?

Antero

----------


## Eira

> Arkistot aukenevat:
> Kuvastot: *kokoelma Dave Menzies*, Helsinki, Tampere, Turku, VR
> *Vanhoja Raitio- lehtiä*, jo kuusi kappaletta.


Loistava kuvasto! Kuva n:o 19 on kuitenkin tullut peilikuvana, korjaatko?

----------


## Kaid

> *Vanhoja Raitio- lehtiä*, jo kuusi kappaletta.


Raitiossa 2/1982 mainitaan sivulla 30 olevassa lyhyessä jutussa raitioteiden toimintasuunnitelmasta, että esitetty suunnitelma "on hieman erilainen kuin RAITIOssa 3/1981 ollut suunnitelma". Sattuisiko kellään olemaan suota 3/81 numeroa saatavilla? Itseäni alkoi kovasti kiehtomaan, että kuinka tuo suunnitelma mahtoi erota toteutuneesta... tosin on tuo 2/82 suunnitelmakin mielenkiintoinen. Oliko liikenteen Kirurgille tarkoitus loppua kokonaan, kun tuossa ei mainita linjaa 10 muutettavaksi, mutta 4 on kuitenkin siirtymässä Katajanokalle?

----------


## 339-DF

Mulla on 3/81, muttei skanneria. Siinä on esitetty tavoitelinjasto vuodelle 1986:

1, 1A nykyinen
2 lakkautettu
3 Eläintarha-Topelius-Runeberg-Kamppi-Simonkatu-Aleksi-Eiran lenkki-Freda-Kansakoulukatu-Simonkatu-Kaivokatu-Kallio-Eläintarha
4 nykyinen
(4N, 4V lakkautettu)
5 lakkautettu
6 kuten 2004 asti (Arabian vanhalle päättärille)
7 nykyinen ilman Länsi-Pasilan ylälenkkiä ja via Kaivokatu
8 kuten 2007 asti (eli Salmisaari-Sörnäinen-Vallila)
(9 ei ole)
10 Linjat-Ruskeasuo

Linja 10 olisi linjan 1/1A kaltainen osa-aikainen tai kokonaan ruuhkalinja.

75 neliakselista vaunua olisi korvattu 42 nivelvaunulla (ja korvattiinkin sitten).

Tuossa vuoden 1981 suunnitelmassa metrotoimisto oli olennaisesti mukana, mutta linjaa 6 se ei saanut lakkautettua vaikka kovasti yrittikin.

----------


## antti

Tiedottaisiko SRS milloin ja missä on seuran kevätvuosikokous. Ainakaan äsken tulleessa Raitio-lehdessä ei ollut mainintaa ja seuran nettisivuiltakaan en huomannut mitään tähän viittaavaa tietoa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kokouskutsu on Raition 4/11 sivulla 31. Kokouspäivä on 10.3.

Raitio-lehden sivua 31 eli aivan viimeistä, takanannen sisälehteä, kannattaa muutenkin lukea tavallista tarkemmin. Sinne on näet koottu kaikki tulevat jäsentapahtumat.

Numerossa 1/12 ei kokouskutsua enää toistettu, sillä lehti on tavallisesti ilmestynyt vasta kevätkokouksen aikoihin tai sen jälkeen. Nyt kävi kuitenkin niin hyvin, että kaikki materiaali oli kasassa ennätysajassa, joten lehtikin pantiin sitten ulos "etuajassa".

----------


## Albert

> Loistava kuvasto! Kuva n:o 19 on kuitenkin tullut peilikuvana, korjaatko?


Juuri korjasin. Kas, ei ollut huomannut Dave, mutta en minäkään.

----------


## Eira

> Juuri korjasin. Kas, ei ollut huomannut Dave, mutta en minäkään.


Kiitos, Albert! Kuvassa n:o 19 ykkösen raitiojuna on juuri lähtenyt sataman päättäriltä. Kyltti "Håll till höger - Keep to the right - Aja oikealla" oli lähinnä laivalta saapuvia ruotsalaisautoilijoita varten. Kuva on otettu talvella 1967 tai aikaisemmin. Vuonna 1967 lopetettiin raitioliikenne ykköslinjalla, ja samana vuonna Ruotsi siirtyi oikeanpuoleiseen liikenteeseen. Nopeusrajoitusmerkissä on vielä km-kirjaimet ja rekan kyljesä lukee KIITO-LINJA.

----------


## JE

> Raitiossa 2/1982 mainitaan sivulla 30 olevassa lyhyessä jutussa raitioteiden toimintasuunnitelmasta, että esitetty suunnitelma "on hieman erilainen kuin RAITIOssa 3/1981 ollut suunnitelma". Sattuisiko kellään olemaan suota 3/81 numeroa saatavilla? Itseäni alkoi kovasti kiehtomaan, että kuinka tuo suunnitelma mahtoi erota toteutuneesta... tosin on tuo 2/82 suunnitelmakin mielenkiintoinen. Oliko liikenteen Kirurgille tarkoitus loppua kokonaan, kun tuossa ei mainita linjaa 10 muutettavaksi, mutta 4 on kuitenkin siirtymässä Katajanokalle?


Kyllä, alun alkaen Kirurgin rata oli tarkoitus lakkauttaa samassa yhteydessä kuin Iso-Roobertinkadun rata (joka katosi 1984). Sitten päätettiin, että lakkautetaankin Linjojen rata. Tämä rata pelastui muistaakseni vasta eräässä kevään 1985 joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa, jossa "pikku-kakkosen", Kauppatori - Linjat, perustamisesta päätettiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulla on 3/81, muttei skanneria.


Mutta on digikamera. Ota valokuva!

Antero

----------


## Albert

Raitio -lehdet 1977 - 1985 nyt *luettavissa*.
Lisää on tulossa myöhemmin.

----------


## Albert

*raitio.org: sisällysluettelo* (todennäköisesti epätäydellinen, kun on automaattisesti luotu). Mutta antanee käsityksen sivuston laajuudesta.
Sivustolla on yhteensä 6290 tiedostoa (1 642 061 kt). Näistä kuvia on 5266 kpl. Tämähän elää koko ajan. Tässä tiedot tänään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Onko multa jäänyt joku tiedote huomaamatta? Raitio.org ei avaudu.
Muilla sama ongelma?

----------


## Safka

> Onko multa jäänyt joku tiedote huomaamatta? Raitio.org ei avaudu.
> Muilla sama ongelma?


Mulla avautuu kyllä raitio.org, mutta jokunen alasivu, mm. uutissivut ei. Eipäs nyt hermostua pienistä toivottavasti lyhytaikaisista katkoista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mulla avautuu kyllä raitio.org, mutta jokunen alasivu, mm. uutissivut ei. Eipäs nyt hermostua pienistä toivottavasti lyhytaikaisista katkoista.


Juu ei. Mutta kun sattui juuri tähän hetkeen, kun olisi ollut aikaa lukea uutisia.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä lie häiriö ollut. Ainakin nyt toimii etusivu ja uutissivu ihan normaalisti.

----------


## Albert

> Mikä lie häiriö ollut. Ainakin nyt toimii etusivu ja uutissivu ihan normaalisti.


Näitä näyttää sattuvan. Syyt ovat Nebulan konesaleissa. Näköjään tänä vuonna on sattunut useamminkin.
Olisi hyvä saada tietoa, jos jatkossakin esiintyy vastaavia ongelmia (pvm, klo). webmaster@raitio.org

----------


## Albert

23.6.12: Raitio -lehteen 2 / 2012 liittyvät *vuoden 1972* aikataulut ovat nyt luettavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n jäsenten tutustumiskäynti Transtechille Otanmäkeen toteutuu tiistaina 15.1.2013. Lisätiedot tulevat Raitio-lehdessä, joka ilmestyy joulukuun alussa.

Ohjelma on seuraava:
14.00 autokuljetus Kajaanin lentoasemalta, lento BE 5675
14.10 autokuljetus Kajaanin rautatieasemalta, juna P711
1517 tutustuminen: vaunutehdas ja MLNRVIII (eka protovaunu on tuolloin sisustusvaiheessa, eli ulkoisesti täysin ratikan näköinen jo, sisältä voi tuolea puuttua ym)
17.30 saapuminen Kajaanin rautatieasemalle, juna P710
17.40 saapuminen Kajaanin lentoasemalle, lento BE 5678

Tutustumiskäynti autokuljetuksineen Kajaanissa on vuoden 2012 jäsenmaksun suorittaneille jäsenille maksuton. Lennot tai junamatkat Kajaaniin jokainen varaa ja maksaa itse. Tutustumiskäynnille ilmoittaudutaan sitovasti 20.12.2012 mennessä osoitteeseen ajeluvaraukset(ät)raitio.org.

Ja jäseneksi voi ilmoittautua osoitteessa www.raitio.org/jaseneksi

----------


## Albert

2.1.2013: Uusi raitiovanutyyppi, MLNRVI, omalla sivullaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt tarjoutuu SRS:n jäsenille mahdollisuus päästä nauttimaan Artic-vaunun kyydistä! Jäsenajelu järjestetään ma 12.8. klo 12.30. Tarkemmat tiedot SRS:n sähköpostiringin välityksellä sekä kohtapuoliin SRS-uutisista.

Ajelulle ei ole ennakkoilmoittautumista eikä ajelu maksa mitään, mutta jäsenkortit siellä katsotaan. Siis vinkki niille kiinnostuneille, jotka eivät vielä ole jäseniä: tästä linkistä lähetetään jäsenhakemus http://www.raitio.org/jaseneksi/index.htm ja tälle tilille FI54 4405 4020 0258 91 maksetaan 20 euron jäsenmaksu.

Jossain vaiheessa myöhemmin alkusyksystä vaunu tulee sitten linjaliikenteeseenkin.

----------


## Albert

10.8.2013.:  Kesän tässä vaiheessä voi ilmoittaa, että *SRS:n sivut ovat olleet netissä jo 15 vuotta!* Kaikki alkoi kesällä vuonna 1998.
Noista ajoista "perintönä" on joillakin sivuilla pieniä ja suht. epäselviä kuvia. No se johtuu siitä, että silloin kotikoneessa oli 32 kilobitin modeemi ja jokainen selaussekuntti selausta maksoi rahaa.
Tutustukaa sivustoon! Mitä siellä on, on faktatietoa, ei mielipiteitä eikö oletuksia. Mitä ei tiedetä niin sitä ei tiedetä!
Sivusto on kaiken aikaa työn alla. Helsingin seudun paikallisjunaliikenne -sivuja työstetään juuri nyt jne.
Nyt tiedostoja on 1.532.000 kilotavua, kuvia niistä 6293 kpl 399.655 kt. Hyperlinkkejä on yhteensä 13.867 kpl (valtaosa toki sisäisiä, koska ulkoisesta linkkikirjastosta on luovuttu).

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt tarjoutuu SRS:n jäsenille mahdollisuus päästä nauttimaan Artic-vaunun kyydistä! Jäsenajelu järjestetään ma 12.8. klo 12.30. Tarkemmat tiedot SRS:n sähköpostiringin välityksellä sekä kohtapuoliin SRS-uutisista.


Mitä reittiä ajetaan?

----------


## Albert

> Mitä reittiä ajetaan?





> 8.8.: Reitti ei ole vielä tiedossa, mutta joka tapauksessa reitin varrella järjestetään myös kuvausmahdollisuus.


Tilanne tänään 11.8. on sama.

----------


## Compact

SRS:n jäsenet tekevät retken maailman pohjoisimmalle raitiotielle, Kajaanin raitioteille, keskiviikkona syyskuun 25. päivä. Tiedossa on pari tuntia tiivistä ajelua arkiliikenteessä Artic-vaunulla, jota ei olla vielä nähty Helsingissä sekä vierailu varikolla.
Lue lisää SRS-Liikenneuutisista

----------


## Albert

Päivitys "konesaleissa" raitio.org ja raitio.de. Sivut toimivat mutta niitä ei toistaiseksi päivitetä. Sähköposteja ei lueta, niitä ei välitetä eikä niihin vastata toistaiseksi. Sähköpostia voi lähettää kuitenkin. Katkon päättymisestä tulee ilmoitus. On kuitenkin useampi vuorokausi.

----------


## Albert

Kokeilua ohjelmilla ja yhteyksillä uudessa "konesalissa". SRS-uutisiisa nyt tarjolla uutena johdinautouutisia. Vielä en "julista" sivua täysin avatuksi.

----------


## Albert

> Kokeilua ohjelmilla ja yhteyksillä uudessa "konesalissa".


Näyttää kaikki toimivan. Tiedottaminen tästä asiasta loppuu tähän!

----------


## Albert

6.9. Vielä sen verran, että *SRS-uutiset* on vihdoin ajan tasalla. Koko etusivu meni uusiksi!

----------


## 339-DF

Muistattehan kaikki SRS:n uutissivut osoitteessa http://raitio.org/news/uutis14/uutis141.htm ?

Uutissivuilla julkaistaan tiiviissä muodossa kiinnostavimmat poliittiset päätökset (esityslistalinkkeineen) sekä ajankohtaisia kuulumisia raitio- ja metroliikenteestä. Sivuille saa mielellään lähettää uutisvinkkejä ja raportointia esimerkiksi oudoista kalustosijoituksista, ratatöiden alkamisista ja päättymisistä, poikkeusreiteistä ym. Myös matkakertomukset ovat tervetulleita. Uutisia saa lähettää kuvin tai ilman. Lähettäjän nimi julkaistaan uutisen yhteydessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Suomen Raitiotieseuran Facebook-ryhmä osoitteessa https://www.facebook.com/groups/raitio/ on aloittanut toimintansa, ja se korvaa sähköpostiringin. FB-ryhmään voit liittyä klikkaamalla kuvaketta "Liity ryhmään" ja sinne hyväksytään kaikki jäsenmaksunsa suorittaneet jäsenet. Edellytyksenä on Facebook-tunnus omalla nimellä. Julkaisemalla kuviasi ja havaintojasi ryhmässä annat samalla suostumuksesi niiden julkaisemiseen seuran internetsivuilla sekä Raitio-lehdessä.

Ryhmään liittyminen on paras tapa saada vaivattomasti viimeisimmät tiedot jäsentapahtumista ym.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Suomen Raitiotieseuran Facebook-ryhmä osoitteessa https://www.facebook.com/groups/raitio/ on aloittanut toimintansa, ja se korvaa sähköpostiringin.


Pidän tätä erittäin huonona asiana. Kaikki eivät voi tai halua liittyä Facebookiin, ja näille jäsenille olisi siis tarjolla eioota? Facebook voi olla hyvä lisä tiedotukseen, mutta sillä ei pitäisi korvata muita kanavia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaikki eivät voi tai halua liittyä Facebookiin, ja näille jäsenille olisi siis tarjolla eioota?


Periaatteessa näin. Ymmärrän kantasi  en itsekään ole Facebookissa.

Toisaalta on niin, ettei sähköpostirinki enää ole tätä päivää eikä toimi tyydyttävästi.

En silti ole niinkään huolissani tiedonkulusta. Ringissä on ollut lähinnä kolmenlaisia tiedotuksia, eivätkä mitkään niistä käytännössä ole sellaisia, että tieto kulkisi vain ringin kautta:

- Ringissä on muistutettu tulevista jäsentapahtumista. Näistä on kerrottu hyvissä ajoin myös Raition sivulla 31, joten jos lehden saapuessa merkkaa kalenteriinsa tulevat tapahtumat, hoituu asia sitä kautta.
- Ringissä on tiedotettu lyhyellä varoitusajalla tulevista tapahtumista. Samat tiedot ovat aina esillä myös SRS-uutisissa, http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis14/uutis141.htm. Jos ottaa tavaksi käydä tuolla viikoittain tai vaikkapa joka toinen viikko, ja tsekkaa sivun ylälaidasta Tapahtumia-kohdasta, niin saa tiedon näistä.
- Ringissä on ilmoitettu myyntiin tulevista ratikka-aiheisista tuotteista (kirjat, postikortit ym). Niistä on yleensä ilmoitukset myös Raitiossa, ja kun kyseessä ei varsinaisesti ole bisnes niin jlf:n ylläpito on sallinut tiedottamisen täälläkin. Joten tämäkin tieto kulkee.

Vaikka en siis itse ole FB:ssä enkä aio liittyä, niin olen silti sitä mieltä, että kokonaisuutena FB-ryhmä on parempi ratkaisu kuin sähköpostirinki.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Periaatteessa näin. Ymmärrän kantasi  en itsekään ole Facebookissa.
> 
> Toisaalta on niin, ettei sähköpostirinki enää ole tätä päivää eikä toimi tyydyttävästi.
> 
> En silti ole niinkään huolissani tiedonkulusta. Ringissä on ollut lähinnä kolmenlaisia tiedotuksia, eivätkä mitkään niistä käytännössä ole sellaisia, että tieto kulkisi vain ringin kautta:
> 
> - Ringissä on muistutettu tulevista jäsentapahtumista. Näistä on kerrottu hyvissä ajoin myös Raition sivulla 31, joten jos lehden saapuessa merkkaa kalenteriinsa tulevat tapahtumat, hoituu asia sitä kautta.
> - Ringissä on tiedotettu lyhyellä varoitusajalla tulevista tapahtumista. Samat tiedot ovat aina esillä myös SRS-uutisissa, http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis14/uutis141.htm. Jos ottaa tavaksi käydä tuolla viikoittain tai vaikkapa joka toinen viikko, ja tsekkaa sivun ylälaidasta Tapahtumia-kohdasta, niin saa tiedon näistä.
> - Ringissä on ilmoitettu myyntiin tulevista ratikka-aiheisista tuotteista (kirjat, postikortit ym). Niistä on yleensä ilmoitukset myös Raitiossa, ja kun kyseessä ei varsinaisesti ole bisnes niin jlf:n ylläpito on sallinut tiedottamisen täälläkin. Joten tämäkin tieto kulkee.
> ...


Pidän kyllä vähintäänkin yllättävänä sitä, ettei sähköposti olisi tätä päivää. Mutta oli miten oli, minusta pahin ongelma tässä tiedotuksen siirtymisessä on nimenomaan muutos lyhyen varoitusajan tapahtumien tiedotuksessa: Sen sijaan, että minulle ilmoitettaisiin, kun niitä on, minun pitää muistaa säännöllisesti tarkastaa onko niitä tulossa, ja joutua useimmiten pettymään. Olisiko mahdollista toteuttaa esim. RSS-syöte, jossa olisi joko vain "yllättävät" tapahtumat, tai vaikka kaikkikin SRS:n uutiset?

----------


## PSi

> Periaatteessa näin. Ymmärrän kantasi  en itsekään ole Facebookissa.
> 
> Toisaalta on niin, ettei sähköpostirinki enää ole tätä päivää eikä toimi tyydyttävästi.
> 
> En silti ole niinkään huolissani tiedonkulusta. Ringissä on ollut lähinnä kolmenlaisia tiedotuksia, eivätkä mitkään niistä käytännössä ole sellaisia, että tieto kulkisi vain ringin kautta --


Tyydyttävästä toiminnasa sen verran että vaimoni sai "viimeisen viestin", minä en. Lainaus vaimolle tulleesta viestistä:




> FB-ryhmä ei ole julkinen vaan tarkoitettu vain seuran jäsenille. Seuran ulkopuoliset eivät pääse sivustolle. SRS-FB on joustava, kaksisuuntainen ja nopea yhteydenpitomuoto niin seuran hallinnon kuin jäsenistönkin välillä asioissa, jotka tarvitsevat yleisen ja nopean tietämisen.


En ole Facebook Inc. nimisen yhdysvaltalaisen pörssiyhtiön asiakas.

Jos SRS:n Facebook-sivuista on ollut tarvis tehdä suljettuja, se tarkoittaa, että siellä on tietoa, jota ei muuten saa. Tämä mielestäni sotii sitä 339-DF:n väitettä vastaan, että tieto kulkee muutenkin. 

Jos *Suomen* Raitiotieseura ry tarjoaa nyt jatkossa jäsenetuja vain niille jotka ovat em. *yhdysvaltalaisen* pörssiyhtiön asiakkaita, en katso enää olevani tasavertainen yhdistyksen jäsen.

pekka

----------


## 339-DF

> Tyydyttävästä toiminnasa sen verran että vaimoni sai "viimeisen viestin", minä en.


En tiedä, olitko ringin jäsen, mutta juuri tuo on yksi ringin toiminnassa olleista ongelmista: jatkuvat ja aiheelliset valitukset siitä, että rinkiin liittyneet eivät saaneet niitä rinkiviestejä, tai että ne tulivat vaikka oli jo eronnut ringistä. Niille oli tehtävä jotain.




> En ole Facebook Inc. nimisen yhdysvaltalaisen pörssiyhtiön asiakas.


En minäkään. Minulla tosin ei ole mitään periaatteellista ongelmaa Yhdysvaltojen taikka pörssiyhtiöiden kanssa, minua vaan ei FB kiinnosta. Päättäessäni olla liittymättä sinne joudun samalla hyväksymään esimerkiksi sen, että lukuisten firmojen "vain FB:ssä" -tarjoukset jäävät saamatta tai esimerkiksi Finnairin kanssa asioidessani on asiakaspalvelu hitaampaa ja huonompaa  ne kuulemma vastaavat FB:ssä nopeasti ja tehokkaasti kaikenlaisiin kysymyksiin.

Ymmärrän tavallaan kantasi, toisaalta olen sitä mieltä, että omilla periaatteillaan tulee monesti vaikeuttaneeksi omaa elämäänsä ihan turhaan. Jos joku ei suostu syömään kuin luomutomaatteja ja juomaan kuin kotimaista maitoa, niin hän jää ilman silloin, kun kaupassa ei ole muuta kuin tavallisia tomaatteja ja ruotsalaista maitoa. Minusta Sinulla on kolme vaihtoehtoa: a) osallistut jatkossa SRS:n toimintaan kuten ennenkin, ja saat tiedot jäsentapahtumista SRS-uutisista netistä sekä Raitio-lehdestä, b) liityt Facebookiin voidaksesi kuulua SRS:n FB-ryhmään tai c) eroat SRS:stä. Itse valitsin a) mutta jokainen tekee tietysti omat valintansa riippuen siitä, mikä kullekin on tärkeää ja tärkeintä.




> Jos SRS:n Facebook-sivuista on ollut tarvis tehdä suljettuja, se tarkoittaa, että siellä on tietoa, jota ei muuten saa. Tämä mielestäni sotii sitä 339-DF:n väitettä vastaan, että tieto kulkee muutenkin.


Minäkin jäin miettimään tätä  mitä se suljettu oikein käytännössä tarkoittaa? Esimerkiksi Articin FB-sivuja pääsee lukemaan, vaikka ei ole itse FB:ssä. Voisivatko SRS:n sivut olla sellaisia, että kuka vaan pääsisi niitä lukemaan, mutta vain ryhmään liittyneet jäsenet pääsisivät itse kirjoittamaan sinne? Täytyy ottaa keskusteluun. Eihän sen FB:n ole tarkoitus mikään salaseura olla, mutta kun en tunne koko FB:tä ollenkaan, niin voi tietysti olla, että joku juttu estää sen julkisuuden.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voisivatko SRS:n sivut olla sellaisia, että kuka vaan pääsisi niitä lukemaan, mutta vain ryhmään liittyneet jäsenet pääsisivät itse kirjoittamaan sinne?


Facebookin yksityisasetukset ovat kovin yksinkertaiset nykyään ja siellä on enää vain kolme vaihtoehtoa, salainen, suljettu ja avoin. Suljetussa ryhmätyypissä, jollainen SRS:n ryhmä on, on tietääkseni mahdollisuus kikkailla joitain postauksia julkisiksi, esimerkiksi postaamalla muualla kuin ryhmän sivulla sekä käyttämällä erilaisia postaustyyppejä, kuten tapahtumaa tavallisen postauksen sijaan. Sanoisin, että näitä ja näiden yhdistelmiä kannattaa kokeilla, niin ehkä kaikkia tyydyttävä ratkaisu löytyykin.

PSi, ei minunkaan sähköpostiosoite ollut SRS:n serverillä, vaan tässä tapauksessa Yahoo!:lla. Tätenkö minut oli pakotettu Yahoo! Inc.:n asiakkaaksi, jotta voin lukea suomalaisen SRS:n uutisia? Ei, vaan olen itse tehnyt valintani, ja voin tehdä uuden valinnan tarpeen mukaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:28 ----------

Matkalainen kyseli RSS:stä. Facebookista ei ainakaan tapahtumia voi suoraan siirtää syötteeseen, mutta se on kuitenkin exportoitavissa esimerkiksi Googlen kalenteriin, josta sen saisi syötteeseen. Voi olla, että parempiakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy. Julkinen SRS-tapahtumakalenteri Facebookissa, vaikka sitten erikseen ryhmästä?

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n uutissivulla on nyt selostettu Seuran tiedotuskanavia ja niiden käyttöä, ks. http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis14/uutis141.htm

----------


## Matkalainen

> PSi, ei minunkaan sähköpostiosoite ollut SRS:n serverillä, vaan tässä tapauksessa Yahoo!:lla. Tätenkö minut oli pakotettu Yahoo! Inc.:n asiakkaaksi, jotta voin lukea suomalaisen SRS:n uutisia? Ei, vaan olen itse tehnyt valintani, ja voin tehdä uuden valinnan tarpeen mukaan.


Ei, vaan sinut oli "pakotettu" _jonkin_ sähköpostipalvelun asiakkaaksi. Mielestäni aika merkittävä ero siihen, että FB:ssä tiedottaminen pakottaa käytännössä nimenomaan FB:n asiakkaaksi.




> Matkalainen kyseli RSS:stä. Facebookista ei ainakaan tapahtumia voi suoraan siirtää syötteeseen, mutta se on kuitenkin exportoitavissa esimerkiksi Googlen kalenteriin, josta sen saisi syötteeseen. Voi olla, että parempiakin vaihtoehtoja löytyy. Julkinen SRS-tapahtumakalenteri Facebookissa, vaikka sitten erikseen ryhmästä?


Ajattelin kyllä RSS:ää SRS:n valmiiksi erinomaisen oman uutissivun kaveriksi, niin saisi ilmoituksen kun sinne uutta tavaraa tulee. Vielä parempi, jos olisi lisäksi erillinen syöte pelkistä tulevista tapahtumista.

----------


## Compact

SRS:n arkistosta poistetaan seuraavat lehdet. Vuosikerrat eivät ole täydellisiä. Lehdistä kiinnostuneet jäsenet voivat lähettää jlf-yksityisviestin minulle. Lehdet saa hakemalla ne Vantaan Jokiniemestä tai sopien niiden noutamisesta Helsingin päärautatieasemalta.

*MfSS Meddelanden från Svenska Spårvägssällskapet (Ruotsi): 19702013
*Modern Stadstrafik (Ruotsi): 20102013
*Ringlinien (Göteborg): 19822013
*Extratåg (Göteborg) & Månadskort (Stockholm) & Koltåget (Malmö): 19712000
*BYtrafik (Tanska): 19722013
*Bussiammattilainen: 19982009

----------


## Rattivaunu

SRS (Suomen Raitiotieseura ry) ajoi loppukesän ajelun Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen uudella kiinalaisvalmisteisella Yutong-täyssähköbussilla 9.8.2019. Ajelu alkoi Leppävaaran terminaalilta ja ensin ajettiin sivu linjan 203 reittiä. Sitten käytiin linjan 202 päätepysäkillä. Sen jälkeen oli kuvaustauon vuoro Hämevaarassa melko lähellä Vantaan ja Espoon rajaa.

Paluu Leppävaaran ja Haagan kautta Pohjois-Pasilaan.

Muutama kuva alkaen tästä kuvasta .

----------


## Rattivaunu

Suomen Raitiotieseura ry täyttää tänään 16.1.2022 kunniakkaat 50 vuotta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onneksi olkoon nuorelle viiskymppiselle!

Yhdistyksen perustaminen on aikoinaan ollut uutinen Hesarissakin:   https://www.hs.fi/historia/art-20000...urce=www.is.fi  (kelatkaa vähän alaspäin)

t. Rainer

----------

